# electrical problem



## wooferman2005 (May 4, 2008)

I have a 1990 maxima,when I first start the car the radio,air conditioner,automatic seatbelts and the electric door locks do not function.But when I press the accelerator they all begin to work.Can anyone here help me on this please.

Ken


----------

